# WeRule Friend Finder...



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

In case you haven't heard of it:
http://fidgit.com/archives/2010/04/we_rule.php

It's absolutely beautiful on the iPad.

KindleBoarders in WeRule:

Forum name - Plus+ Gamername
akpak - akjak
Trilby - Emmaline31970
Rasputina - Rasputina12
MrTsMom - Artie423
melissaj323 - melissaj323
tdmsu - tdmsu
Dragon_Wingz - Dawn3365
GhosterX - Ghosterx340
rho - rho1640
akagriff - Akagriff 
KindleKay - HeresKayter
Betsy the Quilter - betctru
bebobthefrog - bebobthefrog
Jesslyn - jesslynh
Crystalmes - crystalmesk
GinnyB - Vette007
mercog - Professor18
talleylynn - talletlynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'll have to try it again...I'll let you know when I restart...

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I just got that app on my Touch. Haven't been able to play yet, as I got a message that their servers were busy or something like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seem to be working now for iPad, anyway...and it restarted my kingdom where I left it...my gardens need to be restored.

I'm betctru there...

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

It's working fine. I just started planting lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Something else for me to get wrapped up in? <sigh> Off to check it out


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Christina--are you Trilby there?

And my WeRule won't notifty me when my stuff is ready to harvest; I keep losing crops!

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Christina--are you Trilby there?
> 
> And my WeRule won't notifty me when my stuff is ready to harvest; I keep losing crops!
> 
> Betsy


No, I'm Emmaline31970 I had to have numbers added on, as someone already had the name. (pouts) lol


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The push notifications have been a little wonky. I just try to remember when my crops are due. As far as I can tell, you have at least twice the growing time to harvest. (ie a 1 hour crop will wither approximately 1 hour after it's done)


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like we rule, I'm bebobthefrog and feel free to befriend me


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I need more neighbors


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Add me as jesslynh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's some info about the game, mostly if you've just started.
http://touchreviews.net/we-rule-tips-mojo-gameplay-walkthrough/

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Add me as jesslynh


_Thanks!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a notification that bebobthefrog ordered something about two hours after I'd gotten the order inside the game.    But I'm getting the hang of dealing with the crops; if I think I'm going to be around, I plant speedy crops, otherwise I plant slow growing crops.

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Christina--are you Trilby there?
> 
> And my WeRule won't notifty me when my stuff is ready to harvest; I keep losing crops!
> 
> Betsy


This sounds a lot like Farmville on Facebook I'm addicted to that! Hoping my local Apple store's noon truck had iPad 3g's on it today!!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

thanks for providing me that cool stuff


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

DD said:


> This sounds a lot like Farmville on Facebook?


As I understand it, it's EXACTLY like Farmville, minus the annoying friend-spamming.

I do the same Betsy.. Fast crops are always going to make you more money, so do those when you can "be around"


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

crystalmesk there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Crystalmes, I tried to add you as a friend on my game, and it didn't work.

If you'd like to friend me, I'm betctru there.

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

akjak said:


> As I understand it, it's EXACTLY like Farmville, minus the annoying friend-spamming.
> 
> I do the same Betsy.. Fast crops are always going to make you more money, so do those when you can "be around"


In that case, I might see you guys there.  When I get my iPad, that is!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I tried to add you as a friend on my game, and it didn't work.


The friend adding, and them showing up on your map has been buggy for a while. Keep tryin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm getting push notifications for the things I order, that's working pretty well.  No pushes for crops needing harvesting, however.

By the way, I have several businesses avialable right now to take orders.    Whenever I'm in my Kingdom, I click on the Kingdom map to see what other Kingdom's have businesses that need orders.  I like that the little available sign shows above the kindom on the map, pretty cool.

Betsy
(betctru on We Rule and GodFinger)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Update today with a blacksmith, sword in the stone!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Typing this from my iPad that I still have to name.  Playing with all the apps and learning how it works. 

One question how do I get into my WWF games  It keeps telling me someone else has my name  Yes it is ME!!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

rho said:


> Typing this from my iPad that I still have to name. Playing with all the apps and learning how it works.
> 
> One question how do I get into my WWF games It keeps telling me someone else has my name Yes it is ME!!


When I went from playing WWF from iphone to ipad it wouldn't let me in without changing my name. I never could get it to work right so I finally just changed it. Now I need someone to tell me how to stop playing lol.

Melissa


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

meljackson said:


> When I went from playing WWF from iphone to ipad it wouldn't let me in without changing my name. I never could get it to work right so I finally just changed it. Now I need someone to tell me how to stop playing lol.
> 
> Melissa


that happened to me too, when I switched iphones....I had to create a new name.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks - I guess I will just go with rho1640  -- I will go onto my iTouch to finish out the games going on after that I will switch over --will note it in the WWF post too.... 

Whooo HOOO loving this


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that is weird.  I had a problem too but now I can't remember how I resolved it.  Whatever I did, I can sign in with the same name on my iTouch and my iPad.  I use the iTouch at work (during lunch) to play and the iPad at home.  hummmmm


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I just got we rule.  Akagriff 
I don't know what I'm doing but I'm there


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OOH!  I have been playing a long time on my iPhone!  Username HeresKayter!  I'd love to visit your kingdom!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing I've learned so far is that the fastest growing crops are the best return on the money if you're going to be able to check your kingdom often.   I try to grow the fast ones (rice, onions, peas, if you have them available--they ripen between 15 minutes and an hour) when I'm going to be on for a bit, the ones that mature in an hour to 3 hours when I'm home but not on the iPad, and the longer ones overnight or when I'm going to be gone all day.  I rarely do wheat...it usually spoils before I remember to harvest it.  Corn is ok for an immediate (45 sec) growth, but too much trouble for the return on investment.

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a question, when I look in my options menu on We Rule, it shows the Friends I've added. But, it has 2 categories, We Rule Friends and Other Friends. Why is that? The only thing I did differently is that when I added people sometimes the names got a Check mark next to them and an invite was sent, am I supposed to do that for everyone I add?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

There are a lot of problems with friend lists right now.. They're working on a fix, but expect to have a lot of weirdness with adding (and seeing after you add) friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trilby said:


> I have a question, when I look in my options menu on We Rule, it shows the Friends I've added. But, it has 2 categories, We Rule Friends and Other Friends. Why is that? The only thing I did differently is that when I added people sometimes the names got a Check mark next to them and an invite was sent, am I supposed to do that for everyone I add?


You become a member of Plus+ when you sign up to play WeRule (or Godfinger). Other Friends are people you "friend" who don't have WeRule.

Sometimes when I log on to the Plus+ menu, sometimes there are followers as a separate category. You can friend these people too.

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You become a member of Plus+ when you sign up to play WeRule (or Godfinger). Other Friends are people you "friend" who don't have WeRule.
> 
> Sometimes when I log on to the Plus+ menu, sometimes there are followers as a separate category. You can friend these people too.
> 
> Betsy


Everyone listed are my Neighbors on We Rule. But like you said, maybe they have other apps from the same company and that's why they're listed differently.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My daughter is playing this, so I starting playing while we were out of town. I just now figured out how move people from followers to friends LOL. Anyway, like on Godfinger, I'm Rasputina12. My daughter said I could post her username in the game, it's Kalrith


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hey if you download and install we rule red for iphone/ipod touch and log into your account you get 10 free mojo, plus I can play my game when and keep up with my crops when I don't have my ipad with me.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> hey if you download and install we rule red for iphone/ipod touch and log into your account you get 10 free mojo, plus I can play my game when and keep up with my crops when I don't have my ipad with me.


What's the difference between We Rule and We Rule red?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing really. We Rule Red performs a little better, and fixes most of the friend list issues.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Trilby said:


> What's the difference between We Rule and We Rule red?


I'm playing "we rule for ipad" there is also the basic we rule app and the we rule red which are not ipad specific, the red one includes the 10 free mojo which adds to your account like I posted above.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm liking this game as well. Same user name as here if you want to add me.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I must be doing something wrong when adding friends, because the people I add don't show up! Help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are issues with the add friends.  Sometimes they show up for me, sometimes they don't.  Sometimes, I wonder if the people I see as "followers" are people who have added me as a friend?  I periodically check to see if I have any new followers (I had two today) and then I add them as friends.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trilby said:


> I must be doing something wrong when adding friends, because the people I add don't show up! Help?


Is Trilby your user name?

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

It's Emmaline31970. I have about 6 friends but the last week or so I haven't been able to add more. I do the search and click Add, which checks off the name, but they don't show up anywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you look at them in the little map in the lower right hand corner, or in the Plus+ list in the upper right hand corner?

I have about 39 friends whose Kingdoms I can visit using the little social icon in the lower right hand corner (farthest icon to the right) which pops up a map.  Only about half of those show up in the Plus+ list accessed with the icon in the upper right hand corner.

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've looked in both places. I see the 7 friends I've had all along and the 2 followers (which I tried to add)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  I've always been able to add the followers...I click on the follower's name, and a menu pops out to visit Kingdom, add friend.  I click on Add Friend, then Visit Kingdom.

You are one of the Kingdoms I can visit (I'm betctru on WeRule).

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes you visit my kingdom.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm confused by the friends vs followers thing too.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I'm confused by the friends vs followers thing too.


I've tried adding you about 12 times in the last few days.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'll try adding you, I swear I have to ask my daughter how it works a lot of the time LOL

Noticed we rule got updated with new items, and we rule gold was released.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok I think I added everyone that posted in this thread with a username. Some of them are showing up just as other friends though. I don't know, I can't quite figure it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't either.

I note that if you plant orange groves, they grow oranges over time and earn money and XP, plus they are pretty!

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay I add and re-add people several times a day and still they are not on my friends list.  So add me please! Emmaline31970


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I already visit you.  

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I already visit you.
> 
> Betsy


Yes  But names like Rasputina12 I have to look up via other peoples friends lists every time I want to visit their Kingdom. <sigh> lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're under "Other Friends" for me right now....

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Are you tapping the Plus+ on the top right of the screen and then adding friends? That is what I did.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

We Rule Red (iPhone) and Gold (iPad) have fixed my buggy friends list. See if it fixes yours too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I noticed there are more levels now, and a prison that can be built! 

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well my friends list was updated but now it's messed up again.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Gee, thanks, y'all. Before long my life will be nothing more than staring at my iPad.  

I started We Rule last night, and have just gotten finished adding everyone I could from this thread. Some said there were no results. 

If anyone wants to add me, I'm Artie423.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

My Friends list is awesome now! Glad it's fixed!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just signed up. My name is melissaj323. I'm going to search the thread to see if I can add everyone


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everyone - I've been having fun on We Rule for a little while - I like that it is less intrusive than Farmville, although my wife has me stuck on that one, too.  Now she is starting me on Frontierville  

Please add me to the friends list - tdmsu


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

By the way, has anyone noticed a giant, crowned frog hopping around their kingdom?  
I have seen blue dragons on other people's kingdoms, too...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Depending on what you build, you get different critters...I think the frog comes with the pond.

Betsy


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

..And the dragon comes with the dragon's lair, etc


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok that makes sense. I got a horse when I built the stable.


----------



## Dragon_Wingz (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been playing this for a while now, and love it.  I need some friends so I can complete my current objective : Hire your Friend.  I'm Dawn3365  

Looking forward to seeing everyone's kingdom.


----------



## GhosterX (May 6, 2010)

Hi all. My Werule name is Ghosterx340. Invite me if you please


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

WeRule has undergone some major updates in the last month or so. Even though "Red" and "Gold" still appear in the App Store, it's all gone back to just "regular" WeRule. I highly recommend that you delete all the previous versions from your iThingies, and grab the downloads/updates for WeRule and WeRule for iPad.

Friends are people who are "mutual" friends. "Followers" are people who have friended YOU, but you haven't friended them back.

For the past 6 weeks or so, there has been a content update each Thursday with new buildings, etc. Most of the bugs and connection issues are gone, so if it frustrated you at first, try it again now


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm Vette007, and I have no idea what the heck I'm doing! I'm trying to add friends and figured it out, but sheesh some are at level 35 and their kingdoms look fabulous! Mine is empty and takes forever to grow! It's a lot of fun, but I need more gold! So much to buy; so little money!

Gin


----------



## Dragon_Wingz (Jun 23, 2010)

I started another kingdom on We Rule Gold and added you all as friends, so I'm Dawn3365 on my first kingdom and BluDragonWingz on my second.


We Farm is out, and I started playing yesterday.  I'm level 8, and I'm Dawn3365 there.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't care for WeFarm as much. A little too much "micromanaging" with raising the animals, and if you ignore that little mechanic, you might as well just play WeRule 

I like "fantasy" graphics over "*******" graphics anyway.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

i just started on we farm and we rule  Anivyl and I have added all of you! (omg so addictive hahaha)


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just have a small question for you. So lately, I have been getting many "adds" as well as me adding other people. But 2 things have occurred. One, For some of them, I can't seem to order anything on their farm/kingdom. Has anyone experienced that?

Secondly, I am starting to get rejected orders from certain people. I don't really remember who they are (a case of if I see it I will remember it) but the question more is why. I mean, I am quite a "young" and small farm, so that might be part of the reasons why... However, I am curious. 

Have you ever rejected orders before and why? I thought it's beneficial to both sides?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I rejected an order once by mistake. When you're tapping through all the stuff, it's easy to hit something wrong.

I can't imagine why anyone would really reject an order.

Now, why you couldn't sometimes *place* orders: There is a cap of 35 total orders, both in and out. So if you visit a kingdom (not sure if it's the same in WeFarm, but probably) and nothing is open it means one of three things:

1) You've already placed an order with them
2) You've hit YOUR 35 order cap
3) They've hit THEIR 35 order cap


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

We Rule and We Rule GOLD -- are they identical? I thought GOLD was a new game, but when I opened it for the first time, my existing We Rule kingdom showed up. Which version should I delete? 

Is there life after We Rule and We Farm?  Any other similar games out there that don't have funky graphics? I d/l'ed the city thing and it seemed geared toward 3 year olds as far as the graphics went. 

Hubby and I are both addicted.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Gold, Red, etc are all "dead"

There now is only one We Rule: We Rule 

If you have any of the other versions, delete them and download just We Rule.

Other one to try: Office Heroes


----------



## mercog (Nov 26, 2008)

Need some friends.  Please help. 
Thank you
Professor18


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I've just started playing We Rule and I need some friends. Anyone interested? I'm talletlynn.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Talleylynn, is your WeRule name a typo? It's different than your KB name...


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

yes, it's a typo, but I didn't notice it until too late. My name is talletlynn for We Rule.


----------

